
Show HN: Unlimited second chances to pitch your product/idea - samandar
https://pitchagain.co
======
jakobegger
I read your landing page, your product hunt page, your comment here, and I
still have no clue what your product does, how I would use it, or what you
want me to do besides signing up for your mailing list

~~~
samandar
Hello friend, you can initiate zillions of phone conversations with random US
companies.

~~~
jakobegger
So you sell phone numbers?

~~~
samandar
no man, it's free ^_^

~~~
jakobegger
So I just tried it again, and this time some company address appeared after
pressing the "Try for free" button. Now it kind of makes sense. (Previously,
clicking the button just displayed a mailing list signup form)

~~~
samandar
Happy that it worked for you!

This is how it should work:
[https://media.giphy.com/media/5qFNBAdrUk0ChXfyJz/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/5qFNBAdrUk0ChXfyJz/giphy.gif)

------
samandar
Heyyy, makers!

Super excited to launch this here.

As we know it’s simply not enough to build something people want.

Talking to people is the hardest part for most of us.

My experiment:

Phone-called to +370 US companies and kept pitching my stuff until it's \-
easy to digest \- easy to remember and to share with others

The goal of the experiment was to test whether pitching to hundreds of
(different) people and answering their both smart and dumb questions ^_^ makes
my pitch better...

Read more here [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pitch-
again](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pitch-again)

